# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Bosch] Πλυντήριο πιάτων πρόβλημα βαλβίδας υπερχείλισης (με φωτό και βιντεο)

## liontas

Κύριοι χαίρετε...
Έχω ένα πλυντήριο πιάτων Bosch το οποίο μου εμφάνισε το εξής πρόβλημα.
Ενώ φαινόταν ότι είχε ολοκληρώσει το πρόγραμμα ακουγόταν ένας συνεχόμενος ήχος χωρίς να σταματά. Μετά απο αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο έλεγξα τον αισθητήρα υπερχείλισης και πλήρωσης (ο οποίος σταματά και ενεργοποιεί την παροχή νερού καθώς και την αντλία) και διαπίστωσα ότι ο αισθητήρας υπερχείλισης είχε ανέβει λόγω στάσιμων νερών στον πάτο του πλυντηρίου.
ΠΛυντηριο 1.jpg WP_20130909_002[1].jpg


Όταν το κόκκινο φλοτέρ που φαίνεται στην φωτό το κατέβαζα στην κάτω θέση (σαν να ήταν στεγνός ο πάτος δηλαδή) το πλυντήριο ξεκινούσε να κάνει την κανονική διαδικασία πλύσης χωρίς να φαίνεται κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα.Όταν ήταν στην πάνω θέση (λόγω συγκεντρωμένων νερών που έχει) σταματούσε η διαδικασία της πλύσης και αυτό το οποίο γινόταν φσίνεται στο παρακάτω βίντεο.





Παραδοχές

Η αντλία φαίνεται να λειτουργεί κανονικά
Μάλλον πρέπει να έχω κάποια διαρροή? η να έχει βουλώσει κάτι?
Παρακαλώ για την βοήθειά σας και ΑΝ με το καλό το φτιάξω θα ανεβασω πλήρες οδηγό με φωτό και βίντεο για μελλοντικούς παθόντες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE7oYA5l3EQ

Καυτή σόδα με σύριγγα και λίγο ξυδάκι (για να νοστιμίσει ) και είσαι ωραίος ...

Παραδέχομαι την οργάνωση/παρουσίαση με φωτό και βίντεο ... αυτά ούτε ο Γερμανός τα κάνει !

γενικά πρέπει να διασφαλίσεις ότι από πουθενά δεν χάνει νερό. για να διορθωθεί μόνιμα το πρόβλημα. Φυσικά μπορεί και να τρέξουν νερά από αυτό το δοχείο πλήρωσης αν έχει βουλώσει από ακαθαρσίες γενικά .... αλλά καλό είναι να το εξετάσεις και για διαρροές πιθανές και από αλλού π.χ. ποιο δίπλα εκεί που έχει τα λάστιχα υποδοχές αποχέτευσης με κάτι κουμπωτές φλάντζες ... μπορεί και από κάτω στο μεγάλο μοτέρ που τινάζει τα νερά να έχει διαρροή η τσιμούχα κτλ.
Αν το στεγνώσεις το πλυντήριο καλά να μην έχει νερά κάτω και το βάλεις να δουλέψει και έχεις μια δυνατή λάμπα για να βλέπεις καλύτερα από όλες τις πιθανές μεριές , θα το βρεις και από που παρουσιάζει διαρροές.
Από εκεί και ύστερα βάζε και κανένα από τα καθαριστικά του εμπορίου εντός της πλύσης για να μην συγκεντρώνει άλατα και ακαθαρσίες , και τα σκεύη που βάζεις μέσα να τα προπλένεις κατά προτίμηση προτού την τελική πλύση , να μην έχουν δηλαδή παχιά λίπη κτλ

----------


## liontas

Τελικά πάω για να ψάξω για διαρροή σε σωλήνες η φλάντζες? Το ξεβιδώνω μια και καλή?

----------


## liontas

Αυτό το μπουρμπούλισμα που κάνει στο βίντεο τι είναι?




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE7oYA5l3EQ
> 
> Καυτή σόδα με σύριγγα και λίγο ξυδάκι (για να νοστιμίσει ) και είσαι ωραίος ...
> 
> Παραδέχομαι την οργάνωση/παρουσίαση με φωτό και βίντεο ... αυτά ούτε ο Γερμανός τα κάνει !
> 
> γενικά πρέπει να διασφαλίσεις ότι από πουθενά δεν χάνει νερό. για να διορθωθεί μόνιμα το πρόβλημα. Φυσικά μπορεί και να τρέξουν νερά από αυτό το δοχείο πλήρωσης αν έχει βουλώσει από ακαθαρσίες γενικά .... αλλά καλό είναι να το εξετάσεις και για διαρροές πιθανές και από αλλού π.χ. ποιο δίπλα εκεί που έχει τα λάστιχα υποδοχές αποχέτευσης με κάτι κουμπωτές φλάντζες ... μπορεί και από κάτω στο μεγάλο μοτέρ που τινάζει τα νερά να έχει διαρροή η τσιμούχα κτλ.
> Αν το στεγνώσεις το πλυντήριο καλά να μην έχει νερά κάτω και το βάλεις να δουλέψει και έχεις μια δυνατή λάμπα για να βλέπεις καλύτερα από όλες τις πιθανές μεριές , θα το βρεις και από που παρουσιάζει διαρροές.
> Από εκεί και ύστερα βάζε και κανένα από τα καθαριστικά του εμπορίου εντός της πλύσης για να μην συγκεντρώνει άλατα και ακαθαρσίες , και τα σκεύη που βάζεις μέσα να τα προπλένεις κατά προτίμηση προτού την τελική πλύση , να μην έχουν δηλαδή παχιά λίπη κτλ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τελικά πάω για να ψάξω για διαρροή σε σωλήνες η φλάντζες? Το ξεβιδώνω μια και καλή?


τα πλαινά καπάκια μόνο όπως στο βίντεο παραπάνω και ίσως και ένα καπάκι κάτω από την πόρτα που ανοίγεις , για να μπορέσεις να έχεις και ένα καλό πανόραμα και να δεις από που τρέχουν τα νερά . Καλό είναι να έχεις και μια λάμπα μαζί (μπαλαντέζα ) να το διακρίνεις καλύτερα.

----------


## liontas

Το γεγονός τοθ ότι κρατά νερά στον πάτο του πλυντηρίου όπως φίνεται στο βιντεο είναι φυσιολογικό?Και θέλω να σε ρωτήσω εκεί δίπλα στην αντλία έχει μια ελαστική βαλβίδα μη επιστροφής.Τι γίνεται με αυτή.



> τα πλαινά καπάκια μόνο όπως στο βίντεο παραπάνω και ίσως και ένα καπάκι κάτω από την πόρτα που ανοίγεις , για να μπορέσεις να έχεις και ένα καλό πανόραμα και να δεις από που τρέχουν τα νερά . Καλό είναι να έχεις και μια λάμπα μαζί (μπαλαντέζα ) να το διακρίνεις καλύτερα.

----------


## konman

> Αυτό το μπουρμπούλισμα που κάνει στο βίντεο τι είναι?



Στο σημειο που κανει το μπουρπουλισμα ειναι η αντλια εξαγωγης του νερου
και το πιο πιθανο ειναι να εχεις βγαλει το καλυμμα.
Γι΄ αυτο δεν βγαζει και τα νερα.
$T2eC16dHJI!E9qSO9)BWBQzbE74m5!~~60_35.JPG

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE7oYA5l3EQ
> 
> Καυτή σόδα με σύριγγα και λίγο ξυδάκι (για να νοστιμίσει ) και είσαι ωραίος ...
> 
> Παραδέχομαι την οργάνωση/παρουσίαση με φωτό και βίντεο ... αυτά ούτε ο Γερμανός τα κάνει !
> 
> γενικά πρέπει να διασφαλίσεις ότι από πουθενά δεν χάνει νερό. για να διορθωθεί μόνιμα το πρόβλημα. Φυσικά μπορεί και να τρέξουν νερά από αυτό το δοχείο πλήρωσης αν έχει βουλώσει από ακαθαρσίες γενικά .... αλλά καλό είναι να το εξετάσεις και για διαρροές πιθανές και από αλλού π.χ. ποιο δίπλα εκεί που έχει τα λάστιχα υποδοχές αποχέτευσης με κάτι κουμπωτές φλάντζες ... μπορεί και από κάτω στο μεγάλο μοτέρ που τινάζει τα νερά να έχει διαρροή η τσιμούχα κτλ.
> Αν το στεγνώσεις το πλυντήριο καλά να μην έχει νερά κάτω και το βάλεις να δουλέψει και έχεις μια δυνατή λάμπα για να βλέπεις καλύτερα από όλες τις πιθανές μεριές , θα το βρεις και από που παρουσιάζει διαρροές.
> Από εκεί και ύστερα βάζε και κανένα από τα καθαριστικά του εμπορίου εντός της πλύσης για να μην συγκεντρώνει άλατα και ακαθαρσίες , και τα σκεύη που βάζεις μέσα να τα προπλένεις κατά προτίμηση προτού την τελική πλύση , να μην έχουν δηλαδή παχιά λίπη κτλ


 Κάνε πρώτα αυτά που λέει ο Πέτρος. Εάν παρόλα αυτά διαπιστώσεις ότι κατά την πλήρωση του δοχείου στο σημείο που ανεβαίνει το φλοτέρ και σταματά απότομα, πετιέται νερό έξω από το δοχείο, τότε δοκίμασε να μειώσεις την πίεση του νερού στην είσοδο του πλυντηρίου κλείνοντας το διακοπτάκι (βρύση) εισόδου στο μισό περίπου ή στα 3/4. Το βίντεο που ανέβασες δεν είναι πολύ ''διαφωτιστικό".

----------


## liontas

Έλεγξα σωληνώσεις και τσιμούχες για διαρροές.Έλεγξα την τσιμούχα στην αντλία αποστράγγισης.Άλλαξα την τσιμούχα που κουμπώνει η αντλία πλύσης (ένα λαστιχένιο δαχτυλίδι)  t_01.09.31.01b.jpg


Το πλυντήριο πάλι βγάζει νερά. 

Που να κατευθυνθώ?( πέραν της αγοράς καινούργιου)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γιατί είσαι αινιγματικός? δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα από τα παραπάνω 
λες άλλαξες την τσιμούχα (στην φωτογραφία που είναι για το μεγάλο μοτέρ που τινάζει τα νερά ) δηλαδή είδες να χάνει αυτή νερά? αν ναι καλά έκανες που την άλλαξες (εφόσον και την έβαλες σωστά).

Πάμε παρακάτω τώρα 
λες το πλυντήριο βγάζει πάλι νερά .
Ε και δεν μπορείς να παρατηρήσεις και πάλι από που χάνει νερά? για να εστιάσεις σε εκείνο το σημείο?

----------


## liontas

Δεν μπόρεσα να παρατηρήσω κάτι απο σωλήνες και άλλαξα την τσιμούχα του μεγάλου μοτερ γιατί είναι και η πιο φθηνη λύση.Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως είναι η τσιμούχα μέσα στο μοτερ πλύσης και αυτή είναι ακριβή γύρω στα 60 ευρώ (πουλιέται ολόκληρο το κιτ) ρρρρρρρ.jpg


.Το πρόβλημα είναι πως μπορώ να έχω κα΄λη οπτική επαφή με το κάτω μέρος του πλυντηρίου. 



> Γιατί είσαι αινιγματικός? δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα από τα παραπάνω 
> λες άλλαξες την τσιμούχα (στην φωτογραφία που είναι για το μεγάλο μοτέρ που τινάζει τα νερά ) δηλαδή είδες να χάνει αυτή νερά? αν ναι καλά έκανες που την άλλαξες (εφόσον και την έβαλες σωστά).
> 
> Πάμε παρακάτω τώρα 
> λες το πλυντήριο βγάζει πάλι νερά .
> Ε και δεν μπορείς να παρατηρήσεις και πάλι από που χάνει νερά? για να εστιάσεις σε εκείνο το σημείο?

----------


## konman

> Έλεγξα σωληνώσεις και τσιμούχες για διαρροές.Έλεγξα την τσιμούχα στην αντλία αποστράγγισης.Άλλαξα την τσιμούχα που κουμπώνει η αντλία πλύσης (ένα λαστιχένιο δαχτυλίδι)  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36586
> Το πλυντήριο πάλι βγάζει νερά. 
> Που να κατευθυνθώ?( πέραν της αγοράς καινούργιου)


Για να αλλαξεις αυτη τη φλαντζα ελεισες το κατω μερος του πλυντηριου, 
σχεδον εβγαλες το μοτερ και δεν ειδες το μοτερ απο την κατω 
μερια σε τη κατασταση ειναι και δεν ειδες αν εχει καπου αλατα;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## liontas

Δεν παρατήρησα κάτι να τέτοιο να σου πω την αλήθεια αλλά τώρα το βράδυ σε ε΄ναν τελευταίο έλεγχο μου φάνηκε με τον φακό ότι υπήρχε ροή κάτω ακριβώς απο το μεγάλο μοτέρ.Το θέμα είναι να το λύσω και να το δω αν φτιάχνεται ή παέι για πέταμα όλο αν είναι το μοτερ.Πάντως αυριο θα ξανακάνω μια προσπάθεια να το ξανατσεκάρω. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι πρέπει να θέλει άλλαγμα ένας κεραμικός δακτύλιος και δενξέρω τι κάνει αυτός ή αν έχει σοβαρότερη βλάβη το μοτερ πιο μέσα...



> Για να αλλαξεις αυτη τη φλαντζα ελεισες το κατω μερος του πλυντηριου, 
> σχεδον εβγαλες το μοτερ και δεν ειδες το μοτερ απο την κατω 
> μερια σε τη κατασταση ειναι και δεν ειδες αν εχει καπου αλατα;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## konman

Αν θελεις γραψε το e-nr

----------


## liontas

srs3012/11 bosch



> Αν θελεις γραψε το e-nr

----------


## konman

> .Το θέμα είναι να το λύσω και να το δω αν φτιάχνεται ή παέι για πέταμα όλο αν είναι το μοτερ.Πάντως αυριο θα ξανακάνω μια προσπάθεια να το ξανατσεκάρω. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι πρέπει να θέλει άλλαγμα ένας κεραμικός δακτύλιος και δενξέρω τι κάνει αυτός ή αν έχει σοβαρότερη βλάβη το μοτερ πιο μέσα...


Ο κεραμικός δακτύλιος που λες ειναι το στεγανο του μοτερ.    $T2eC16J,!y0E9s2S5)4KBQDVkWGMT!~~60_35.JPG 47,58 EUR  *κωδικός BOSCH :  00174730 *  
οταν αλλαξες τη φλαντζα εβγαλες το μοτερ και απο την αλλη πλευρα που ειναι στο ταχυθερμοσίφωνα,
το μοτερ εχει δυο μερει μπρος και λυνει εκει χωρις να βγει το μπρος πλαστικο του μοτερ.    
316xa853zZL.jpg

----------


## liontas

Τελικά το έλυσα απο κάτω και είδα τα εξής τα οποία συνηγορούν ότι μάλλον πρέπει η διαρροή να είναι απο το μεγάλο μοτερ και πρέπει να θέλει τον κεραμικό δακτύλιο.Όταν έλυσα το μοτέρ είδα με το κατσαβίδι ότι στο εσωτερικό του κεραμικού δακτυλίου υπήρχαν υπολείματα μαύρα και στο εξωτερικό της αντλίας είδα αυτά που φαίνονται στην φωτό.Δεν διαπίστωσα άλλη διαρροή απο κάπου αλλού εμφανής. Να προχωρήσω στην αντικατάσταση?WP_20130911_005[1].jpgWP_20130911_008[1].jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

έτσι δείχνει , άμα δεις πάνω στο σασί του μοτέρ φαίνονται κάποια άλατα σημάδια , άρα χάνει από κάπου εκεί γύρω. πιθανόν η τσιμούχα του

----------


## liontas

Παιδιά θα προχωρήσω στην επισκευή και αν με το καλό διορθωθεί τότε θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω έναν όσο μπορώ καλό οδηγό με φωτογραφίες ή και βίντεο με τα βήματα που ακολούθησα για μελλοντικούς παθόντες.Δεν θέλω να φανώ αχάριστος στο forum που με έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ σε όσες επισκευές έχω κάνει.
Προς το παρόν έχω πληγώσει 4 δάχτυλα...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κάνε οικονομία στις φωτογραφίες και μην χάνεις χρόνο 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPmFP3WU0Dw

----------


## liontas

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας το θέμα το έλυσα και λειτουργεί σαν καινούργιο. Το πρόβλημα ήταν τελικά ο δακτύλιος του μοτέρ που προαναφέραμε. Κόστος επισκευής (μόνο το ανταλλακτικό) 60 ευρώ. Το πόσα γλίτωσα αν το πήγαινα στο service δεν ξέρω εκτιμώ ότι θα είναι αρκετά. Το θέμα είναι ότι γλίτωσα και την αγορά καινούργιου αξίας 400 ευρώ.
Παιδιά τα λεφτά που γλίτωσα θα τα δώσω στα παιδιά μου για τα φροντιστήρια.

----------

